# JAW (Just Another Wideband controller)



## fourplay (Feb 23, 2007)

Just stumbled upon this on the internet, I am going to hopefully be installing Megasquirt in my Audi in the next few weeks and was dreading having to eschew tuning with a wideband because I couldn't pony up the $200 to play the game with an LC-1. I guess I may now have found a cheaper solution with this unit and wanted to bring it up and start a thread were I may be able to document this thing to benefit the community. Once I get a hold of the money required of course!








http://www.14point7.com/JAW/JAW.htm
Here is the relevant megasquirt forum pg
http://www.msefi.com/viewtopic...art=0


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: JAW (fourplay)*

Pretty cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: JAW (secondgen)*

Just read the thread in the MS forum on this guy, great to see that the designer is on there working with everyone to make this better! We've got the required O2 sensor in stock at work, so I think I might have to grab this soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: JAW (84_GLI_coupe)*

wow that looks like a nice price. - I wish there was a premade case around it


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: JAW (mack73)*

hmmmm, I likey!


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

purchasing one . i didnt see the video of the user i guess that is new since i last visited.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (GREASE-MONKEY)*

we should get a group buy going and make it even cheaper


----------



## fourplay (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_we should get a group buy going and make it even cheaper

However low the price already is, if I could save a little money that would be great! What are the rules on groupbuys these days?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (fourplay)*

He's got group buy info on his site. However, group buy and shipping to several different places likely isn't what he had in mind. Group buy and shipping to one address seems to be what he means. Doesn't seem to make much sense to do a group buy unless everyone's in the same area.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

that thing seems awesome for the price i plan to pick one up asap


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_that thing seems awesome for the price i plan to pick one up asap

I have the bosch sensors for $50 if that helps too.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (the brit)*

hi very interested in the unit. Want to know if I can use it with this scale:








Scale is 0-1V but tec2 multiplies it to 5V.
Also want to know if I can log MAP sensor voltage 0-5V and RPM?


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

there is a group buy here
http://grassrootsmotorsports.c...27413
doing the grm challenge guys first


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

can you add a gauge like this one to it?








cuz i guess a digital display keeps shifting around and gets hard to read isn'T it?
can't see the video from the site


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

wow, talk about an amazing price.....i was gonna get an LC-1 but damn.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

hmmmm no reply yet to my question


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

most mk4s already have the o2 sensor needed for the controller. just a little bit of info ordered mine earlier today


----------



## fourplay (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_hmmmm no reply yet to my question

Have you downloaded the software or read the megasquirt thread? There is a bunch of AFR tables that look like they would be applicable.


----------



## fourplay (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourplay)*

Ok here are some pictures of my build, I am almost 100% sure I got everything right but I the silkscreen didn't denote the resistance on R4... I will be going to some junkyards and try to see if I can get some Bosch LSU 4.* sensors to use. And will definitely post some working pictures.








Build progress... Love that silkscreen!








Finished... 








Here it is installed on the removable lower shelf on my Audi 4000 just above the pedals.


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

im still waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (GREASE-MONKEY)*

Silly question. Can I use this to datalog rpm vs AFR on my laptop? Anyone know?


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i see someone talking bout some scale in another program... what is it for??
can you just connect a signal wire to megasquirt ecu and change the options in " exhaust gaz settings " in megatune and it will work?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (veedublub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublub* »_Silly question. Can I use this to datalog rpm vs AFR on my laptop? Anyone know?









http://www.14point7.com/JAW/FAQ/JAW FAQ.htm
Check out the entry under "datalog".


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*

I checked that out and ended up downloading the software/document pack. Ordered mine last night.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (veedublub)*

Wow, I love my LC-1, but I probably would have bought one of these if they had been available at the time.


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

got mine today and i am going to assemble tonight
. i am so excited.


----------



## souron (Apr 1, 2007)

how do these preform? looking to get one for my jetta, and i've heard of alot of people buying these but no actual reviews any would be great thanx


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

allot of the parts are missing from my kit . got to go to the store.


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GREASE-MONKEY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GREASE-MONKEY* »_most mk4s already have the o2 sensor needed for the controller. just a little bit of info ordered mine earlier today

How do I find out if mine will work? I have an '01 Jetta 2.0 AEG.
edit: answered my own question: http://www.worldimpex.com/part....html


_Modified by vwPanda at 12:15 AM 8-21-2007_


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (vwPanda)*

anyone know anything about the assembled ones???? they're ready to go right out of the box i'm guessing....


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

???


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

got mine all together just got to hook it up and calibrate it


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (GREASE-MONKEY)*

post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

orderrin one soon
anyone usin it yet?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_anyone usin it yet?

im also curious to see some reviews http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

I have got to make a case for mine but i have got it powered up . just need to hook it up and calibrate ill have pics and videos here soon. in the middle of getting ready to move tho .


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (GREASE-MONKEY)*

Any feedback on this unit?

Thinking of ordering one for myself.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

This appears to be great, but how easily could the display be adapted? In kit form, it doesn't appear that it would be able to mount into the dash or something, with the connector sticking off the front like that... would just soldering the connector onto the back side work?
regardless, I will be ordering one of these asap


----------



## fourplay (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_would just soldering the connector onto the back side work?

As long as the right contacts are connected by a wire then it is very doable, I think you may need to reverse the connector on the actual unit for this to happen... Or just strip the ribbon wires and solder them directly to the board leaving enough room to fold then back into a case. 
As for cases, I would recommend going to radio shack and picking up the case(s) mentioned here:
http://forums.nicoclub.com/zerothread/278245
I picked up the one size smaller case and had a amazing time modifying it to fit the board, anyways here are some pictures - enjoy!
































On the last pic, those are not slight holes in the bottom of the case, it is just the light reflecting - these cases are really well made!


----------



## fourplay (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (fourplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *souron* »_how do these preform?


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_anyone usin it yet?


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_im also curious to see some reviews


_Quote, originally posted by *wikdslo* »_Any feedback on this unit?

To all those who are wondering, I will post a thorough review. Until then check out the original video and another made by someone else on the website:
Original:
http://www.14point7.com/JAW/JAW.wmv
User posted:
http://www.14point7.com/JAW/JA...i.wmv


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (fourplay)*

I just got mine for Xmas, I'll be putting mine in a case w/ fan so I can use it in multiple cars. I'll have sockets mounted for sensor and power input and one for Vout 1&2. I haven't decided whether to mount the display in the same case or have it remote. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Made up my mind, the display will be remote.


_Modified by ps2375 at 7:25 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

I've got mine together. Probably wont use it until this summer when the TR6 is back together and ready for it.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta2dr)*

I got mine together, but the case I ordered is too small. So, I will prolly pick up the Radio Shack one and find a fan for it. Right now I'm working ons rebuilding a 1.8 16V for the auto-xer and a ABA for the wife's daily. Too much to do and never enough $$. Such is life.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

got mine, assembled, ready to go into the Scirocco once MS is all wired up. I went the 'expensive' method for building the cable. I ordered the parts through Rey Reece VW in Portland ( http://www.vw-auto-parts.com ), cost just over $20 w/ shipping, and I have the O2 sensor on order from World Impex, so no testing yet, everything should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## 8mann (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: (twardnw)*

Just got mine yesterday. Picking up the sensor tomorrow and hopefully will have it assembled this weekend. Will post once it is up and running.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (8mann)*

Got it up and running.I will be changing one of the two output connections on the side to an RPM input for data logging. I've used it so far to adjust the AFR on the 16V motor that replaced the 8V in the '80 rocco auto-xer. Some pics for all to enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EDIT: made a voltage divider for the RPM input and hooked it up to the "red" plug and connected it to the #3 pin for the data log header. Tested it and it works ! At low/idle rpm it will occasionally give a spurious rpm read, but that can be editted out of the data log file.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









































_Modified by ps2375 at 9:50 PM 3-30-2008_ 


_Modified by ps2375 at 9:28 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## hellrbbt (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (ps2375)*

I got one of these a couple weeks ago. I was shorted the 0.1 micro-farad capacitor (C3 on the board). Still trying to find one. I've sent the guy 2 emails in the past week with no response.
All I gotta do is find a sensor, find that capacitor, and I am set to go.


----------

